# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  برنامج لمنع تساقط الشعر بنسبه 90%و لتطويله بشكل رهيب

## ashrafwater

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 00BFFF"]برنامج لمنع تساقط الشعر بنسبه 90%و لتطويله بشكل رهيب[/grade]
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 FF4500"]
البرنامج عباره عن استخدام خلطتين في غايه الروعه وتظهر نتائجهما من اول استخدام 

الاولى : لوقف تساقط الشعر

استخدمي هذه الخلطه مره كل اسبوعين اي مرتين في الشهر وودعي التساقط نهائي



مكونات الخلطه:

1_حنه للشعر:تعمل على تغذيه الشعر وتمنع التساقطه وتقلل قشر الشعر بطريقه ملحوظه وتقوى بصيله الشعر
2_كوب زبادى:يعمل على تغذيه الشعر ونعومته 
3_ورق السدر:يعمل على تقويه الشعر وتنظيفه ويقلل من افراز الدهون 
4_الحلبه :تعمل على تطويل الشعر وتقويته وتحد من تساقطه
5_زيت عافيه: يطول الشعر ويقويه ويزيده نعومه


طريقه الخلطه:

1_احضري اناء غويط وضعى فيه كميه مناسبه من الحنه تناسب شعرك
2_ضعى كوب الزبادى على الحنه واخلطيهم جيدا 
3_اغلى اوراق السدر مع الحلبه على النار لحد ما تغلى كتير كتير وتلاقي
المويه بتاعتهم اصفرت اوى 
4_ضعى الماء المغلى للحلبه والسدر على الحنه والزبادى المخلوطين ببعض
5_وفي الاخر ضعى شويت زيت عافيه بمقدار معلقتين على الخلطه 
6_ضعى مقدير الخلطه على راسك من 2الى 3ساعات لو تقدرى تسبيها ل4 ساعات يبقي
احسن 
7_ضعى طقيه الراس البلاستيكيه على راسك علشان الخلطه متبهدلش ملابسك
8_بعد كده اغسلي شعرك جيدا بماء دافئ شوى وشامبو يكون ريحته قويه
علشان تتخلصي من ريحت الحلبه


الخلطه الثانيه : تطويل الشعر

حزمه بقدونس مجفف + 4 ملاعق حناء مطحونه و زيت الزيتون التي يغطى الخلطة و تحطي الحناء و البقدونس و الزيت على النار و تخليها تغلي شويه و بعد ذلك تصفى الخلطه و حطي ملعقه بس ليس اكثر من ذلك من الخلطه و تخليها على شعرك لمده 2 او3 ساعات و تغسلي شعرك بس 

و استخدميها مرتين إلى ثلاث بالاسبوع و شوفي شعرك راح يطول بشكل رهيب إن شاء الله[/grade]

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على الوصفة وان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائدة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشكور على الوصفة وان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائدة


جربتها يا عالي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*كنت حابه اعملها بس انا مابحب الحنه ..
شعري اطويل والحمدلله بس نوعا مابلاحظ تساقطها الغير طبيعي بنسبه الي ..
وبيداياني هاي الشي ..

يسلمو اكتير على البرنامج وبتمنى الكل منه بيستفيد من البنات ..
ويعطيك الف عافيه ويسلمو الايادي ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> جربتها يا عالي ...


لا الحمد الله مش محتاجو  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا الحمد الله مش محتاجو


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ملاك مخيمر

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي

----------


## ملاك مخيمر

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  يييييييي
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وين هي الوصفة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> وين هي الوصفة


نفس السؤال  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## msygz

مشكوووووووووور

----------

